# Found: Styrofoam Skull



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

hey! I've never come across these before. A little pricey, I think, but if someone had a specific need or use, they could be worth it. Maybe good for making copies, even?

http://www.barnardltd.com/$spindb.query.clearance4.tdview.CLEARANCE


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

oops, I forgot to mention, scroll about halfway down the page.


----------

